# Constipation since changing to cow's milk?



## Stinkyloo

My LO has got really bad constipation at the moment...

...he's been particularly bad since changing over to cow's milk.

He pushes and strains, but quite often produces nothing at all, and other times when he does manage to produce a hard little nugget, it makes him cry in pain. 

Tonight was the worst though...he pushed and cried and pushed some more...then just cried and cried. Upon inspection, the hard poo was half out, but stuck (sorry...TMI)...so I had to tease it out as best I could with my finger (enrobed in a baby wipe!).

I think he has a pretty good varied diet, but I do struggle to get him to drink much water.

Has anyone's LO had similar problems? Any tips on how I can help him?

Thanks in advance,

Lucy x


----------



## rosie272

Aw :hugs: Thats awful for you both! Can you maybe give him a little drink of pure OJ diluted with water in the daytime? That worked for me last time Charlie was constipated. He did get a teeny bit constipated when making the switch to cows milk, but it only lasted around 2 days then he was fine, his body was just getting used to the change I suppose? Maybe give it another day and it might get better? Good luck :flower:


----------



## sweetlullaby

We're having it off and on since changing over to cow's milk at one four week's ago. Depends on how much he drinks if that makes sense!lol

I've started giving him half a sippy cup with some really diluted orange juice in it to help him a bit more with going if he's drank a lot of milk that night/day!


----------



## Stinkyloo

Thanks ladies...haven't got any orange juice in at the moment, but I did buy some prune juice tonight, thinking that might help...what do you think? Will try to get some down him tomorrow...although he does resist drinking anything but milk, but will see if he'll take some. :juggle:

The amount of milk is usually 3 bottles of around 7oz each, although if we have a bad night, he may have a bottle over night on top of the three he has during the day.


----------



## rosie272

Prune juice should help as well...
Maybe because your LO is still having a few bottles a day the cow's milk is too big a change for him right now? Perhaps give just one bottle of cows milk for a while then gradually phase out the formula?
Hope this helps, or maybe you can wait till your LO drops some of the bottles before trying again? :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Adding more veg and wholegrains should help. I think it's partly my disposition but I've never been constipated except once or twice in pregnancy and I was raised on wholemeal bread so I'm a great advocate! Good advice about diluted juice to help with getting more fluids down.


----------



## RJsMum

This happened to my niece when SIL made the switch at 12 mos.

Did you just switch all of his bottles in one go or has it been gradual? I've heard switching just one feed at a time, and only a week at a time is the best way to transition into it...which is what I am doing with DS. However, DS drinks loads of water in his sippy during the day.

SIL did also find that her DD would take water if it was sugar-free flavoured water or diluted juice.


----------



## Stinkyloo

I did phase in the cow's milk gradually, by giving him formula topped up with a couple of ounces of cow's milk, then gradually increasing the amount of cow's milk...problem only really started when we went fully onto cow's milk. 

I have switched back to formula for now, and will go down the gradual route again once I think the constipation has gone.

I've also just bought some wholemeal bread especially for Ollie (we eat white) so hopefully that will help too.

Thanks for all the words of wisdom ladies...it really is appreciated. :hugs:


----------



## redpoppy

My LO won't drink prune juice but LOVES those super squishy and pitted prunes that Neal's Yard do. I have to make sure she doesn't eat too many! And they really do help.

Also, maybe try Goats milk which many humans seem to be able to digest a lot easier than cows milk. :shrug:
:flower:


----------

